# Shipping time on Noreve case



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I placed my order for my Noreve Kindle case on Saturday, April 24; my order was acknowledged on Monday, April 26 with a delivery date of 'within 15 working day'.  Today is 10 working days and I still have not received any shipping notice.  Those of you who have bought from them, is this normal?  I've heard it takes about 3 weeks, next week will be my 3rd week, I sort of thought I would have gotten a shipping notice today.  I'm so anxious to get this!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Mine varied, what did you order?

My Passion Vintage took more than a month to make, going passed 20 working days (I about died when my friend said France has a four day work week).  Then it was stuck at a security point and it took a week to arrived after it was shipped.

My Light Purple took about two weeks to make and there was no delays in shipping and it arrived super quick.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I ordered the Pink, in the Perpetual selection.  And I didn't know they have a 4 day work week either, does that mean they work four 10-hour days I wonder?  So that means I'll have to get my shipping notice Monday thru Thursday.  And duh....it just dawned on me, when they say 15 working days I guess they are talking about THEIR work days, not what we consider work days, huh?  Based on that, mine's been in production 8 days.  I sure hope I get it next week.


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

I ordered mine on Thursday, April 15th.  Got a shipping notice on Wednesday and UPS tracking says it will be here on Monday - Yay!!  This was for a light purple Perpetual case.....


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

In general, using the five day work week to count, the Noreve's are shipping out in time.

The Passion Vintage was my first cover for my Kindle and I was counting each and every day, and my friend was teasing me.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

So Patty, you ordered yours on April 15 and it's supposed to be here Monday next week?  I guess I have some time to go then, since I ordered mine on April 24th!  I just wanted to check with some others to see if this timeframe is to be expected.  Thanks.


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

I ordered my red Noreve cover on April 27th and I got the same email about the 15 working days.  I am even more excited about getting it now that I put on my new Decalgirl skin "Betsy".  I love my new skin and can't wait to see it with the new cover.  I am not known to be a patient person and this has me biting my nails.  Good to know I'm not alone, please post pics when you get your cover!


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

PG4003 said:


> So Patty, you ordered yours on April 15 and it's supposed to be here Monday next week? I guess I have some time to go then, since I ordered mine on April 24th! I just wanted to check with some others to see if this timeframe is to be expected. Thanks.


Yep - that is right.... I will definitely post when it arrives.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I ordered my Red Noreve on 26th April, so I'm trying not to expect it before 17th May. (Though I am _hoping_!). As I'm in the UK I'm also hoping that once it ships it won't take too long to get to me. My patience is running a little thin though, what with waiting for v2.5 as well. I was going to order a new skin to go with my new cover, but I'm not sure my nerves are up to waiting for that as well, especially as it'll have to come all the way from the US.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

UPDATE:  Tuesday, May 11th, still haven't got a shipping notice!!!!    This is as bad as waiting for 2.5 update.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

It took 23 days to get my Noreve, from date ordered to date received.  I don't know if the volcano affected that or not....it was during it.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow Gwennie, based on your timetable, I won't have mine until next Tuesday!  Oh well, I sure hope it's worth it.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Which one did you order?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Mine took about three weeks to arrive to Australia.  I thought that was pretty quick given volcano issues. I must say it really feels like a high quality product. And your kindle will love it's snug new cover.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Cardinal, I ordered the pink in the Perpetual line, nothing special.  Don't know why it's taking so long.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

PG4003 said:


> Cardinal, I ordered the pink in the Perpetual line, nothing special. Don't know why it's taking so long.


PG4003, I ordered a red in the perpetual line 2 days after you - and I still haven't had a shipping notice either.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I just checked the dates for my perpetual order.  I ordered it on April 13th and it arrived on May 3rd, so it was right around the three week mark for it too arrive.  It is frustrating you don't have a shipping notice yet, hopefully you will get it very soon.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Cardinal, that's 21 days for yours.  I'm on day 17 today. 

OT:   I'm expecting delivery today on a pink Vera Bradley purse I ordered, and some matching pink fabric remnants I bought from Ebay, I'm going to make my own wallet to match.   

If my Noreve ever gets here, I'll be all decked out in pink

And Linjeakel -- I'll be sure to post when I get my notice (and my delivery) so you'll know yours is only a couple of days behind.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Amazingly, coming from France to California, the shipping notice for me occurred on a Friday, it shipped on a Monday, and I got it on Wed.  So you are home stretch when you get the shipping notice.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Update:  Thursday, May 13th:  Day 18 and still no shipping notice.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Patricia, you make me laugh.  My Passion Vintage was my first Kindle case ever, and I was counting the days and going absolutely insane.  When your beautiful Pink Noreve arrives the wait will be worth it!!!  You will love it!!!!!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

before you know it, you'll be laughing about all this waiting time.  Remember, the best things in life ARE worth waiting for!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

all the raving about noreve covers is making it very hard not to order the jean vintage  and I just ordered an oberon a month ago


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement everyone.  I'm thinking positively.....it's gonna be tomorrow....tomorrow when I open my email, my shipping notice will be there.......tomorrow.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

If not..email her.  I did.  Light that fire, baby.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Update for today, Friday, May 14th:  I emailed Noreve last night and asked when my shipping date would be and noted that it's now been 15 working days.  Here's the response I got from them:

Dear Customer,  
We are really sorry for this delay.
Your case is actually under production. 
We must ship on Monday.
We had a terrible demand and make our maximum to respond to the demand.
Thank you for your patience.
I wish you a very good day,

So it looks like it'll ship on Monday.  Sounds like they've had an abundance of orders!  You know, I'm surprised they haven't opened a manufacturing facility here in the States.  I would probably order another one if it didn't take so long to get it.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Once you have a Noreve, you are so happy with it, you don't really notice how long it takes for the second one to arrive.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

PG4003 said:


> So it looks like it'll ship on Monday.


Looks like mine will be at least Wednesday before it ships then - I wonder how long it will take to get here. 



Cardinal said:


> Once you have a Noreve, you are so happy with it, you don't really notice how long it takes for the second one to arrive.


I hope so - if I like this one (for my K2) I might get one for my DX when I can afford it. *counts pennies carefully*


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

once it's shipped, it's 2-3 days for it to arrive.  

worth.the.wait.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Here's another update, got this shipping notice just now:

Your package is on time with a *scheduled delivery date of 05/17/2010*. 

I hope you guys aren't getting sick of me talking about this. I'll be sure to post pictures on Monday.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, just to let you know....I got my shipping notice on a Friday, too, with a Monday scheduled delivery date.  ends up they had to revise that; the actual pick-up at Noreve wasn't until Monday, and I believe I got it on a Wed.  Maybe you'll be luckier, but look at it this way; you KNOW you'll have it by Wed!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Yay, you got the shipping notice!  

Both of my delivery dates were revised, but once the Purple was shipped out it was really fast and fun to watch the tracking and see it zip around the world.

My Passion Vintage stayed in, I believe, Germany and for about half a week.  This was after waiting more than a month for my cover to ship.  By then I was going out of mind.

You'll be really happy when it arrives!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> I hope so - if I like this one (for my K2) I might get one for my DX when I can afford it. *counts pennies carefully*


Do you know which one you'll get for the DX?


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Just got an email that my red noreve will be shipped on 5/17.  I ordered on 4/23...


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I placed my order this morning, so now begins my (long) Noreve wait!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The Noreve arrived to me in Australia much quicker than it takes decal girl to get their decals here.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Jaasy said:


> Just got an email that my red noreve will be shipped on 5/17. I ordered on 4/23...


Yay, Jaasy, looks like we'll both have ours next week. Be sure you post some pictures. I know I will. Pictures have already been posted of someone having the pink one, but I'm still going to post it.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

More pictures the better!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes, pictures PLEASE!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Gwennie said:


> Well, just to let you know....I got my shipping notice on a Friday, too, with a Monday scheduled delivery date. ends up they had to revise that; the actual pick-up at Noreve wasn't until Monday, and I believe I got it on a Wed. Maybe you'll be luckier, but look at it this way; you KNOW you'll have it by Wed!


You know, Gwennie, I've been thinking about it. I don't see how it's feasible that something could be picked up in France on a Friday and actually be delivered here to me in Kentucky by Monday. I know France is several hours ahead of us, but to get here that fast, that UPS is really gonna be movin' on


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

It amounted to overnight or 2nd day delivery; even from halfway around the world.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> Do you know which one you'll get for the DX?


No, I haven't really decided yet. I'll wait and see how much I like the K2 one first. But I quite like the look of Maia Gold Illumination one. (I've ordered a Red Perpetual for my K2).

Still haven't even got a shipping notice yet though.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I just received the Maia gold and it is a classy bronze gold not a bright yellow one. I have a couple of oberons which I will use when travelling as they seem very tough (off to Indonesia next week) but will use the noreve at home. I just think the noreve cover might dent (although they will protect the kindle) in hand luggage.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Oooh, I can't wait to see your red.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I think Noreve are suffering from the effects of their own popularity at the moment as they can't seem to keep up with their orders or their promise of 15 days for delivery. (I wonder how much of that is due to all the custom they get from Kindleboarders who discover them on here like I did).

I ordered mine on 26th April so their time is up today and as I'd heard nothing, I emailed them. This is their reply:-

Dear Valued Customer,
Thank you for your message. As mentionned in our previous mail, your order will be shipped at the end of the week. We will send your tracking number very soon.
I wish you a very good day,

Despite what they say, there hasn't been a 'previous' mail and it looks like I've got to wait at least another week. *sigh*


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Pushka said:


> I just received the Maia gold and it is a classy bronze gold not a bright yellow one. I have a couple of oberons which I will use when travelling as they seem very tough (off to Indonesia next week) but will use the noreve at home. I just think the noreve cover might dent (although they will protect the kindle) in hand luggage.


The only thing that concerns me is that the 'Illumination' range have a glossy varnished surface and while I'm sure it looks stunning when it's new, I'm afraid it will crack with use, particularly on the spine and also that it's more likely to show up fingerprints than a more matte leather.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I got an email from Noreve yesterday stating that my case will take 15-20 working days to ship, but I'm not holding my breath.  If I receive it before we go on vacation at the end of June, I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Janet, you will.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm still waiting for delivery.  When I enter the tracking number it still says expected delivery date is 5/17/2010 (today).  But the UPS site hasn't entered any different data since Friday so I'm not holding my breath.  If I see the brown UPS truck pull up out front I'll probably run to meet him.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I had a red patent cover from somewhere else, and the fingerprints were dreadful.  They dont show at all on the noreve maia. Cracking?  Not sure, but the spine seems fine at the moment.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, I am just so frustrated.  Today is day 23 since I placed my order.  I had a shipping notice on Friday 14th May with an expected delivery date of Monday, 17th May.  I figured that was a little unreasonable, coming from France to Kentucky!!!  And it was not delivered on 17th of May.  So today I look at the UPS tracking info and it shows it was just picked up in France today, Tuesday the 18th.  And it doesn't even show an expected delivery date now!  I'm really frustrated by this whole process.  Even if I'm totally in love with this Noreve cover, I doubt I'll ever order another one.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

PG4003 said:


> Well, I am just so frustrated. Today is day 23 since I placed my order. I had a shipping notice on Friday 14th May with an expected delivery date of Monday, 17th May. I figured that was a little unreasonable, coming from France to Kentucky!!! And it was not delivered on 17th of May. So today I look at the UPS tracking info and it shows it was just picked up in France today, Tuesday the 18th. And it doesn't even show an expected delivery date now! I'm really frustrated by this whole process. Even if I'm totally in love with this Noreve cover, I doubt I'll ever order another one.


Is today the 23rd day or the 23rd _working_ day? Big difference. You can only count working days.

Whatever .... If you decide you love your Noreve cover and if you want another one at some time in the future, it would be a shame to deny yourself that pleasure simply because of whatever frustration you are experiencing now. Put it in perspective. In the overall scheme of things -- and I mean The Big Picture -- just how important are a few days more or less?

As for UPS, they have done well for me. My last Noreve order left France on a Monday, arrived in the U.S. on Tuesday, and was delivered to me on Wednesday -- which was the 14th working day after I placed my order.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I was no more than mildly frustrated at the time.  Now, it's a distant past.  But to each their own.  I personally wouldn't hesitate to order another Noreve, if need be or the bug for a new color bit me.  

ETA:  sometimes we need to hone our delayed gratification skills in this age of instantaneous everything.  Trust me, Noreve's are worth the wait.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Pg4003--believe me, I can completely relate--but it has only been 17 working days as of today. Noreve France has been fabulous about keeping to their scheduled times, unlike their former US subsidiary. With Noreve USA last year, it took over *eight* weeks for my Sandy Vintage to arrive, and I got every excuse in the book during that time. What happens now, barring volcanic eruption, seems to run smoothly and professionally by comparison. 

Your cover will be here in a day or two, and you know at least it's in the shipper's hands now. You're in the home stretch!

As bad as my experience was, my cover more than makes up for it. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one if I wanted it--but once I had mine, I found it was the perfect cover for me, and frankly I stopped "needing" to have more.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Libby, Gwennie, and Victoria for your encouragement.  I know we are all so anxious to have things instantly these days, and I'm as bad as anyone else.  I am retired now and I do the bulk of my shopping on line, I'm just so used to U.S. delivery times of 3 to 5 days, this just seems like forever!  I just checked UPS again and it now has a Rescheduled Delivery Date of 5/20/2010, so it's just the day after tomorrow.....day after tomorrow......I can make it.

And as far as the 23 days total, the reason I was quoting that was because someone told me theirs was a total of 23 days from the day of ordering to the day of delivery.  And just counting working days, today would be 17.  Considering they told me it would be delivered *within 15 working days*, this adds to my frustration.

I just need to relax, and read a book for goodness sake!


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I loved my pink Noreve so much I ordered another one (Dark Vintage).  I placed the ordered late at night on April 17.  On April 18, in the early afternoon, I received an email from Noreve confirming my order and advising me that it would take up to 30 days to fill, and giving me the opportunity to change it. At that time I decided to switch my order to the basic black cover.  However, I was advised by Cynthia at Noreve that it was too late, my order was in production.  Okay.  No big deal.  I'd stick with my original choice.

The order was placed on April 18 and I received a shipping notice saying it shipped to my NY address on May 7.  I thought it was right on schedule, but it never arrived. Then, May 13 I received a notice from UPS saying it was undeliverable. When I called UPS they said it was still in France.  I emailed Cynthia at Noreve, and she is looking into it.  Last tracking notice said it was in Marseille in the south of France (probably under the big volcanic ash cloud.)  I'll keep you posted.
Judith


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh Judith, what a mess.  Now I'm even more worried because tracking on mine says it's in Marseille, France also, arrived there at 12:40 PM (my time) today.  No activity that it's left there yet.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

It's frustrating, but deep, cleansing breaths are your friends.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I am the one that had a Perpetual leather arrive in 23 days.

I just checked dates for my Passion Vintage, I ordered in on March 8 and it arrived on April 13.  During that time I had no idea if I was going to get an "aged and distressed" finish which I really, really didn't want and was on pins and needles the entire time.  When it finally shipped it sat in Germany and when I called UPS they said it might be lost.   

Believe me, I know what a long wait is like.  Every day I counted actual days and working days (it went over the estimate) but when it arrived it was totally worth the wait.  

Yours has shipped, it will be here soon, hang in there.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I found the shipping was extremely quick, once it started, to get to Australia.  Less than a few days.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

At least I have my pink Noreve, which I adore.  I bought the second one because there was a discount.  I don't need it, and won't even get it until I go to NY in July to visit the family.  So I don't feel the pressure.  I didn't have it sent to my home in Mexico because the aduana here charged the equivalent of $20 US in customs duties.  Yikes. I just figure eventually the second Noreve will arrive at my parents' house in NY.  I hope it arrives before July.

I'll keep tracking it and let you know when it leaves France.  I guess we should take that deep, relaxing breath and be happy most of us are not breathing that volcanic ash.

Judith


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I just checked with UPS.  My Noreve cover is on the move.  It left Marseilles and arrived in Marignane, France at 10:10 PM (4:10 pm Central time).  At least it's not lost. Whew!
Judith


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

lulucello said:


> I just checked with UPS. My Noreve cover is on the move. It left Marseilles and arrived in Marignane, France at 10:10 PM (4:10 pm Central time). At least it's not lost. Whew!
> Judith


Judith, that is so weird! My UPS info says mine arrived in Marignane, France at 9:40 PM (3:40 PM EDT) and departed there at 10:10 PM (4:10 PM EDT). I'll be anxious to get up in the morning to see where it arrives next. Hey, maybe you and I are in a race now, do you mind telling me what part of the country you are in? I'm in Kentucky, the nearest UPS Distribution Center to me is 40 miles north, in Louisville.

ETA: I Googled the time difference, I thought France was 6 hours ahead of EDT?? Maybe I looked at that wrong.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

:: heads to Vegas to lay a bet on who gets it first ::


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh, Oh, mine has arrived in Koeln (Cologne), DE  - which when I looked it up is Cologne, Germany 11:56 PM (5:56 PM my time).


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

PG4003 said:


> Oh, Oh, mine has arrived in Koeln (Cologne), DE - which when I looked it up is Cologne, Germany 11:56 PM (5:56 PM my time).


Mine arrived less than 24 hours after it left Cologne, and I am 350 miles west of Louisville.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

LibbyD said:


> Mine arrived less than 24 hours after it left Cologne, and I am 350 miles west of Louisville.


Thanks Libby, that's encouraging.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Oooh.  Mine was in Cologne, Germany at 1:05 am (their time).  It's final destination is Long Island, New York.  I don't think I can win.  It's already behind the competition and the UPS headquarters is in Louisville, isn't it?  (Oh, but maybe packages from Europe have to pass through NY  JFK airport is only about a half hour from my parents home on Long Island.)  Let's see what tomorrow brings.  Meanwhile, I'm in Mexico and won't get back to NY for a visit (and to pick up my stuff) until July.
Judith


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Finally, some news. My Noreve is shipping on Friday 21st - well outside of the promised 15 working days for delivery.

The tracking link in the email takes me to UPS's US website - please tell me they're not sending it from France to me in the UK via the US .....


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Woo hoo.....mine arrived in Louisville, KY this morning at 8:54 AM.  If I didn't have my granddaughter with me today, I could drive up there and get it.  

Linjeakel - I sure hope yours doesn't come to the US first.  Mine first arrived in the US in Philadelphia, PA, surely they wouldn't send yours there and then back to you.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

PG4003 said:


> Woo hoo.....mine arrived in Louisville, KY this morning at 8:54 AM. If I didn't have my granddaughter with me today, I could drive up there and get it.


Yay!! Can't wait to see some pictures.
This is the pink one, right?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

ayuryogini said:


> Yay!! Can't wait to see some pictures.
> This is the pink one, right?


Yes, Juli, it's the pink one. I'll post pictures, I'm thinking it will be delivered tomorrow. (Thursday)


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

YAY!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

lulucello said:


> I loved my pink Noreve so much I ordered another one (Dark Vintage). I placed the ordered late at night on April 17. On April 18, in the early afternoon, I received an email from Noreve confirming my order and advising me that it would take up to 30 days to fill, and giving me the opportunity to change it. At that time I decided to switch my order to the basic black cover. However, I was advised by Cynthia at Noreve that it was too late, my order was in production. Okay. No big deal. I'd stick with my original choice.


You did try to change the order within twenty-four hours of placing your original order. Noreve doesn't honor their own policies.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> You did try to change the order within twenty-four hours of placing your original order. Noreve doesn't honor their own policies.


This happened to me too - I tried to change within 24 hours, and could prove it with an email trail but Cynthia replied it was too late. But it wasnt! I like it anyway, just as well.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I ordered my Noreve case in Platinum on May 18th. Still no word on shipping.....should I be concerned?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Nope - you are just into your second week.  It was the 4th week after ordering before I got mine.  Please post pictures of it when you get it, I'm anxious to see the Platinum!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

bevie125 said:


> I ordered my Noreve case in Platinum on May 18th. Still no word on shipping.....should I be concerned?


I ordered mine on May 14 and haven't yet received word on shipping. I don't expect to hear anything for at least another 1-2 weeks.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I emailed Noreve yesterday and they said it should ship out sometime next week! When I do get it, I will post pics. I just cant wait to see it.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I emailed Noreve last night and they emailed me back with a ship date--June 14--and my UPS tracking number.  With any luck, I'll have my case by the end of next week (fingers crossed)!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I posted but evidently not in this thread...



















I love my noreve, I want another one.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Jaasy said:


> I posted but evidently not in this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaasy, that's the thing about Noreve's, you can never want just one! I have a pink and a purple now, so I'm pretty satisfied.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm now on Noreve watch thanks to the UPS website! My case left La Farlede, FR today.  Interesting (or maybe not) sidenote:  I didn't know where La Farlede is, so I googled it.  Turns out it is in southern France near Toulon.  I hope my case doesn't mind giving up France for California.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Im sure it won't, but I would


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Are noreves brought to you by ups or are they eventually turned over to Usps and put in
mailbox I ask because I have a friend wanting to order gold, are there other options to ship she could use? 
she has a po box


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> Are noreves brought to you by ups or are they eventually turned over to Usps and put in
> mailbox I ask because I have a friend wanting to order gold, are there other options to ship she could use?
> she has a po box


I know there is a choice of UPS or FedEx but I don't remember if there is a mail option or not. If there is, I ignored it because I wouldn't use it, partly because there would be no way to track the package. There can also be problems with home delivery of international mail, but those wouldn't affect your friend since she has a post office box.

There is a kind of service that I experienced for the first time last week. An item I purchased was shipped by FedEx to my post office, and the post office delivered it. I don't know if that service can be utilized for international shipments or not. The service has a name, which I can't remember -- and unfortunately I deleted the e-mail from the person who sent the package. You could call FedEx to inquire.

All that aside, writing to Noreve is the best way to get complete and accurate information.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

LibbyD said:


> There is a kind of service that I experienced for the first time last week. An item I purchased was shipped by FedEx to my post office, and the post office delivered it. I don't know if that service can be utilized for international shipments or not. The service has a name, which I can't remember -- and unfortunately I deleted the e-mail from the person who sent the package. You could call FedEx to inquire.


I remembered the name of the FedEx/USPS thing. It's SmartPost. Here is a link:

http://fedex.com/us/smartpost/

It seems that the only international service is between Canada and the US, but you might check it out anyway.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

When I ordered my first Noreve, I requested FedEx delivery to Mexico, but they sent it UPS anyway.
Judith


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I got my E-mail to day!  Now officially on Noreve watch.  I don't understand if they are shipping on Wednesday (6/16/10) or I am suppose to receive it on Wednesday.  I am thinking it ships on Wednesday.  So, excited.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

TLM said:


> I got my E-mail to day! Now officially on Noreve watch. I don't understand if they are shipping on Wednesday (6/16/10) or I am suppose to receive it on Wednesday. I am thinking it ships on Wednesday. So, excited.


I'm excited for you, I remember when I was on Noreve watch. You'll love it!


----------



## bookmonster (Mar 31, 2010)

On Noreve watch also.  Mine left France today!!!!!!!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I posted this in another thread, but I received mine today and it had "Made in Vietnam" stamped on it, as well as "Designed in France".


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

My case is now in Cologne, Germany. Not sure how it's going to make it to my doorstep by Weds (which is the date UPS shows for delivery to me), but we'll see.  Having access to the shipping information is both a blessing and a curse.  It's a blessing because it's kinda fun to watch it travel around Europe, and it's a curse because I keep checking the blasted UPS website every 30 minutes.


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

My two cases - I couldn't pick just one   - are also on their way.  I think my tracking info said they should be here on Wednesday.  The shipping is amazingly fast considering it comes from France.  I can't wait to see all the pictures when the orders start arriving.....


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

It comes from France, having been made in Vietnam!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Well, I guess I really am going to get my case tomorrow.  The UPS website shows that it was received here in CA tonight at 5:20, woo hoo!  Apparently, it hopped a red-eye from Germany last night, landed in PA this morning, took another flight to KY, then one more flight to CA.  Quite the traveler, my Noreve.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't wait to see what you all got! Hope you can post pictures for us


----------

